# Winchester Super X2 or Browning Gold



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

Guys, I need some help in deciding which shotgun to purchase. I've narrowed down my choice to either a Super X2 or a Browning Gold. I understand that Browning owns Winchester and that the action and chokes are the same, but wondered if I could get some suggestions based on field/personal experience of anyone noticing a difference between the two types and if so, which I should lean towards getting.

thanks...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They are both the same gun. Pay your $$ take your choice.


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

have you used/experienced both of them personally? or even one of them?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I have a Super X 2. I bought it over the Gold because of the extra wide, competition width raised rib. It fit me soo much better. To top it off, I didn't feel like paying an extra 300 bucks to get a gun that had a magazine cut off while mine didn't. Both are good guns. I personally would go with the Winchester.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I also have the sx2. Have the camo duratouch finish and love it. I also like the fit better than the Browning. If I could have one thing added it would be the magazine cut off. That would be a great feature, but I was not going to get a gun that didnt fit just to have it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

mightiesthunter said:


> have you used/experienced both of them personally? or even one of them?


Yes I have. If you will examine them both, they are almost the same gun. If that is what you want, then pay your money and take your choice...


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Pretty much the same gun.


----------



## Grey Scot (Jan 5, 2005)

Winchester and Browning are owned by the same holding company The Herstal Group; FN Herstal-Browning, share the Browning Gold's Gas Operating platform, and the recievers are made by the same people in the same factory in Belguim (FN). Many of the parts are interchangible. The Browning Gold is held to a higher standard (its a Belgium history thing) and has additional features, such as speed loading, over the Winchester counterpart which is why it is priced higher. While the Gold is made turnkey by FN, the Super X2 is not. The X2's parts come from New Haven, Conneticut (Barrels), Belguim (Recievers), its stock is aftermarket, and its assembled in Portugal and tends to have fit and finish problems unless its composite. It's a solid, no frill, practical auto loader none the less.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Grey is right on the money. Pretty much the same gun, but the Browning is built a little better and offers a few extra features. I have used both and I prefer the Browning.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I've had the same Gold Hunter now for about 8 years and its held up too about 2 cases waterfowl loads/year and about 800 rounds/year of trap grade shells in the last 3 years, and just keeps going. havent had a problem yet..

I have used my buddies X2 a couple of times for both trap and hunting and do like the raised rib.. all in all there both great guns in my opinion.

keep'n it reeel
madison


----------

